# New scare actor audition/tips?



## Caitlin

Hey guys, I was just wondering if you had any tips for a new scare actor. Also, if you could tell me what happens at an audition, that would be great. I would really like to know all about haunt auditions, so if have ANYTHING at all, i'd appreciate it. I'm 15 years old by the way.[:

Thanks!


----------



## Marie Roget

My daughter was a scare actor at Universal's 1st two Halloween Horror Nights (way back in the day the 1st time they had them) when she was a senior in high school- she nailed the audition by showing up in a very proper "work outfit" (matching jacket/skirt, hair up, makeup perfect, hose & heels, stuff she avoided ever wearing in the real world). When the two personnel guys asked her to read from their ghoul script (it was something like a Regan Exorcist type character) she asks how "out there" they wanted her to be, then did a complete transformation, drooled & spit, clawed the chair she was sitting in, acted like something from _Evil Dead_. When the audition was over she mopped her face & became the proper interviewee again!

Don't know if that technique would work for you or if it's even necessary in your particular circumstances, but...you did say any input requested! 

Best of luck! She loved the job both times- thought it was exhausting but also an absolute blast.

Edited To Add- telling them you'll work any & all hours doing any variety of jobs doesn't hurt either...


----------



## darkmaster

*Scareactor tactics*



Caitlin said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering if you had any tips for a new scare actor. Also, if you could tell me what happens at an audition, that would be great. I would really like to know all about haunt auditions, so if have ANYTHING at all, i'd appreciate it. I'm 15 years old by the way.[:
> 
> Thanks!


What I like to see in my haunt is, I want the scareactor bringing their position to life. They must make the people believe this is "REAL and I'm in another world". Being a scareactor takes a lot of work and dedication. I hate hearing the actors trying to scare someone with a "BOO" type attitude.
It doesn't hurt to try your skills at home on your friends, just make sure they're not carrying anything they will drop. LOL


Good luck with your endeavor and I hope you have a sucessful and enjoyable time. Remember to enjoy what you do.

Let me know how this year turns out for you. If you're in our neck of the woods, stop by and say HI!


----------



## [email protected]

Good luck with your auditions. Although I've had as many as 20 actors, I've never turned anyone down. Maybe ask them what they can bring to the performance and that'll help dictate there location. Haunt acting isn't as easy as one would think.

Once you have your actors set, make sure you have a "proffesional" talk with them before your event and list your expectations. It's easy to assume that they'll know what to do but that isn't always the case. That said, nobody likes doing the same "scare" over and over so once they feel comfortable at their position, ask them to alter the script for the better as the night goes along. If they're having fun, the visitors will too. 

Good luck!


----------

